# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  نیازمندیهای پروژه (فروشگاه حراجی مشابه سایت ای بی Ebay )

## aminaki

سلام به دوست داران و اعضای سایت برنامه نویس  یه پروژه دارم مربوط به سایت حراجی مشابه ای بی میشه. چون زیاد با سایت ای بی آشنا نیستم میخواستم اگه امکانش هست عزیزان در تهیه ی نیازمندی های(عملیاتی) این سایت مرا یاری نمایند.   با تشکر از یاری و همکاری شما

----------

